# Cigar band template?



## sandyvern (Sep 22, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a template for a cigar band like label for bars of soap?

I have tried to create something with Microsoft Word...and it just isn't coming out right?  Do I need some other software...or am I just retarded??  

Sandy


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2008)

There are a couple other threads on this forum offering links to cigar band templates. Go check out the search function & see if you find it. If not I will take a look in the morning. I should be getting the kids in bed right now.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2008)

Found one... http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1616&highlight=template


----------

